# Dish Network - West Palm Beach



## Adam Richey (Mar 25, 2002)

Does anybody know when Dish Network actually plans on making West Palm Beach locals available to customers? It seems that they have most of them uplinked, with the exception of the CBS affiliate. I know there should be 1 extra channel on 61.5, but I haven't seen or heard anything about that. Also, these locals seemed to have popped up out of the blue. Are there or will there be any other local cities popping up on the spot beams anytime soon?


----------



## BrettR (Apr 24, 2002)

I hope they dont the same mistake Directv did. Directv launched Portland locals with assumption they'll reach retransmission for the Portland CBS and never did. So they were stuck with carrying all the stations except CBS. Anyways, these are on spotbeam. both are carrying philly locals without Comcast Sportsnet, and Dish is using Conus space for 7 Philly locals.


----------



## Adam Richey (Mar 25, 2002)

When I talked to Dish Network earlier today, they had NO clue about West Palm Beach locals. That leads me to believe that it's gonna be at least a couple weeks before those are available. There IS another local city being added later though. Check the other thread in this forum for that info.


----------

